# Here is my bird room set up (parrots)!



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The parrot's set up with the old cage (dome top)



With the newer playtop cage and aluminum cage (do you see Raven? He is showing off his cage )



Raven and Griffin love these coconuts and swing... 
Just in case someone notices, I'm aware the blue rope is frayed and about to fall *hand hiding face*  I'm replacing that asap.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous room! They really are living the good life, and it's clear you're the best birdy momma ever  

Just one thing: Is that a little budgie in the first picture? You probably know this, but be sure to closely watch them when the parrots and budgies are out at the same time!
Great job


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> What a gorgeous room! They really are living the good life, and it's clear you're the best birdy momma ever
> 
> Just one thing: Is that a little budgie in the first picture? You probably know this, but be sure to closely watch them when the parrots and budgies are out at the same time!
> Great job


Thanks so much ! Well, I don't know about being the 'best' birdie momma ever LOL , but I try to do my best!

Ohh! Good eye Starling!!!  I didn't even see Twigs in the pic until I went back to look at it lol. I'm very careful and aware when Twigs is out. He insists on flying over to Raven's cage. As soon as he's together with Mink, I will not let him go over there with the parrots anymore on a regular basis. I agree, too dangerous.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Super set-up for your special sweeties!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent bird room...


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice!!!! I really like your set up.


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*What an awesome set up! Lucky birdies! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Very Impressive and Awe Inspiring:2thumbs:


----------

